# Irish Pensions Trust



## Sparky1972 (12 Aug 2009)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of a pension company called Irish Pensions Trust and do they still exist. I have a policy through a company with them from a number of years ago and I want to make some decisions re. the policy, however I cannot seem to get any email, website or phone number details for them. 

Can you anyone advise.
Thanks.


----------



## huskerdu (12 Aug 2009)

I googled Irish Pension Trust and got loads of hits.

One of the first was a newspaper article from the SBP in 2003, which said that Mercers own IPT. 
If you give Mercers a call, they may be able to help you.


----------



## Conan (12 Aug 2009)

Irish Pensions Trust is a division of Mercer. So contact Mercer.


----------



## punter (13 Aug 2009)

Dublin Office:
     Mercer
     Charlotte House 
     Charlemont Street 
     Dublin 2 
     Tel: +353 1 603 9700 
     Fax: +353 1 478 2297 

Also have office in Cork and Limerick. 

Just so that you know what is ahead of you:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=111718

They respond well to shouting, roaring and threats of legal action.


----------



## boaber (13 Aug 2009)

I don't think they are based in Charlemont Street, rather I think they are based in Blackrock

Irish Pensions Trust
Oyster Point
Temple Road 
Blackrock
Co. Dublin 	
(01)2799620


----------



## Patrickf (2 Sep 2009)

Wish you luck with Mercer. Found them very unhelpful and indeed quite dismissive.
Patrickf


----------

